# Minka Piccys!!!



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Hiya everyone! :wave: 
Just thought i'd check in and see how everyones doing and of crs put up some pics of Minka!!

She is doing so so so well, and has really settled in!
Her and my kitty Kai are best of friends now! I'll try n get some pics of that!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx

Look at those ears!









Foxy lady!









her in her little fuzzy jumper!









Paws for thought...











xXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos , she is so cute & pretty


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow SYdney she is such a fluff ball she is so beautiful I love the last one its adorable


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww she looks great! i think she h as changed alittle too! awww shes so cute!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks girls!
U can never tell how much u will love them till you get one huh??

Fay, Yeah she has! shes much blonder now!
She just gets cuter everyday lol!!

Love n hugs 
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad everything is going so well. She is a real cutie!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Adorable!!! :love5:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SO SO precious and adorable!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

She sure is pretty. I think she looks like a little fox. :love4:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Love her name!! It fits her perfectly!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is soooo cute and adorable!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Minka is precious precious


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She's adorable!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww she has such a sweet look.


----------

